# Aberdeen warm water discharge



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I took the hour and a half drive from cincy to aberdeen today and was very disappointed. they were not pushing out any warm water the water from the creek was cold as ice. fished for cats and skipjacks for about 4 hours. all we caught were 4 shad about 12 inches a piece. i heard some where some one said they are not doin enough business to use the turbines. if any one has any info i would like to know thanks.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The fishing has not been the greatest there for a few years, but I have never been there and the water not been warm. Were you fishing at the mouth or up at the plant?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They're not crankin' out the warmer water lately. I was up the other night from 11 PM until about 3 AM & the water temps were in the mid 60s. "warm" but definitely not 85.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

i was at the mouth . . . normally the water is steaming when i go there in the winter i usually only go to catch skipjack { which have not been there at all recently } untill i saw some guy catch a few monster cats now i always cat rods.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Watch yourself out there. The area right near the discharge has a serious ledge, and who knows what else. The mud there is legendary too. There have almost certainly been a few pair of boots left behind in that nasty stuff.

As far as the fish go, it seems to be really hit or miss. I'd imagine that extremely cold weather would be better for two reasons. The temperature difference between the general flow of the big O and the WWD is likely to be greater, so the fishes are probably looking for that extra heat more. Also, power consumption goes up when it gets cold, so they're more likely to be generating.

A while back, I caught 3 skips and 3 hybrids near the discharge. Got skunked last time I went, though.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

How do you fish a warm water discharge? I have one coming out into the Ohio river near the ramp I put in at and there never seems to be any fish there other than tons of shad. I havent really fished it during the winter because of the sheer amount of bait floating dead on the water and on the bottom, kinda figured that all the cats and stripes would be stuffed if they were there at all and wouldnt be interested in anything else? Not sure about that logic tho...


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

nitsud said:


> Watch yourself out there. The area right near the discharge has a serious ledge, and who knows what else. The mud there is legendary too. There have almost certainly been a few pair of boots left behind in that nasty stuff.


i lost my boots and waders on this great birthday.

here is the link. i can never get pictures to post. sorry.

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/deathtrap2crp.jpg/


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

ha ha ha that's getting stuck in the mud!!!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Dude, that sucks, but thanks for posting the pic. It gives an idea of how serious that muck is. In my experience, it's really insidious, because you end up standing in one place, and sinking very very slowly, so the resistance when you try to get out comes as a surprise.

As far as the ledge goes, I found it pretty quickly on my first trip out there, by falling off of it. There were a couple of guys in a boat a little upstream who got a pretty good show. I waded out about 15 feet from bank, fell in enough for water to dump down the front of my waders, then waded back about 8 and started casting. Nothing like taking an unintentional swim in December. Luckily, I had my coat off when I went in, or I would have had a real short trip.

The pic you posted is labeled deathtrap, and that's a fairly apt description. I call it Muckland (featuring the ledge of eternal wetness).  In any case, I don't go there solo anymore.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

He said "the ledge is like 6" from the bank over there..." and I said "Where, over heeeeeeeeeeeeeeee- as I fell in. Luckily it was a tip toe step and not a forward march.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

To your credit, it was darker when you almost fell in than when I actually fell in...

It was almost a whole new meaning for fallen513 . Good times.

edit:
Attached pic of biggest hybrid from first trip (that I've been too lazy to pull from my phone until now).


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been there twice and have caught zero fish. I think the plant has reverted back to what they were 6 or 8 years ago. It does not produce warm water on a consistent basis. Back then I was told that this plant was a back up to other power plants in there area. Nothing like driving for an hour and 15 min. only to find cold water coming out. Both times there this year and the water was cold.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

The first time I went there was about 5 years ago and we tore them up. It has steadily gotten worse since then. We went down the week of Christmas and did OK but I think that was a fluke.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It looks weird, but snow shoes work great in that muck.


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

DP&L 937-549-2641
They could have a unit or two down for maintenance but you might want to give them a call.


----------

